# Metric Drill Bit Set - $17



## JimGo (Apr 21, 2006)

Not the highest quality, but if they're anything like the standard set I bought, they're OK.  Thought some might be interested:

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/bargain2.htm

I just placed an order.  I have the four or five bit set from Woodcraft, but thought this was a good deal.  There have been a few instances where I've measured the diameter of a tube or other component and wished I had the appropriate metric bit, especially something like a 12.5mm bit.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Jim, I just ordered a set

BTW, you forgot to mention there is FREE SHIPPING!

I've ordered from MLCS before and have been always happy with thier router bits.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 21, 2006)

Ron,
Thanks, yep, I did forget to mention the free shipping!  You really can't beat the price!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 21, 2006)

Too bad they're brad points.  How do you sharpen those things?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 21, 2006)

With a small square stone


----------



## Dario (Apr 21, 2006)

Gerry,

That's the only part stopping me from ordering too.  I am hoping to maximize the use of my new toy, the Drill Doctor []...which I haven't used yet [V].  Actually never even read the manual yet! [B)]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm in the same boat Dario!  And I have family coming this weekend, so I won't be able to play with my Drill Dr. 'till at least Sunday!  But I think Billy said that he uses the Drill Dr. on his formerly brad point bits.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Gerry,
> 
> Actually never even read the manual yet! [B)]



Real men never read manuals, until after it's too late![]


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 21, 2006)

> quote:
> Originally posted by Dario
> 
> Gerry,
> ...



Mine came with a video.  When do I watch the video???[B)][]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 21, 2006)

Have your wife watch it.  She wants to tell you how to do things anyway. [8D]


----------



## Dario (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Have your wife watch it.  She wants to tell you how to do things anyway. [8D]



NOT my wife! [^]  

I know she would love to watch that video with me though.  I know it is not romantic but hey...[]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that depends on whether you're a "real man" or not! []


----------



## davidrei (Apr 21, 2006)

Excellent, Thanks for the tip.  I was having trouble finding a meteric brad point set earlier this morning.  Talk about good timing!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 25, 2006)

I just received my set of disposable drills.

No dis on you Jim, but if you didn't purchase this set yet, save your money


----------



## Dario (Apr 25, 2006)

Ron,

Sorry to hear that and thank you for informing us.

Sounds like these apply...
If it is too good to be true, it probably is.
...and...
You get what you pay for. [B)]

Surprising that companies are willing to ruin their reputation by selling such products!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2006)

Too late for me Ron, but thanks for the feedback!  Mine haven't arrived yet; what do you see as the problem?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 25, 2006)

Poorly sharpen.

The flutes on the side of the bits are all chipped.

13mm is undersized, 10mm is oversized, 9mm is on the mark. these are the only 3 that I checked.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 25, 2006)

Ron, with a drill doctor you can convert them to split points. []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Billy

I was thinking of doing just that as I need them on my grinding wheels.

These bits will not be good for precision drilling,  the 13mm = 12.8mm and the 10mm is 10.1mm.

Hey Jim, 
When you get your set, let me know if you have the same problem.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2006)

Will do Ron!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 27, 2006)

Got mine today Ron.  I'll take a mic to them tonight and see what I get for my measurements for some of the different bits.


----------



## Monty (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Got mine today Ron.  I'll take a mic to them tonight and see what I get for my measurements for some of the different bits.


So Jim, what the verdict on these bits? Are they worth the money?


----------



## Dario (May 17, 2006)

Mannie,

Reading Ron's post...I won't buy it. []


----------



## JimGo (May 17, 2006)

I think the best way to figure out the bit's size is to actually drill a hole with it, since I'm not sure I'm measuring the bit correctly.  I checked a few of the PSI bits last weekend by measuring the non-fluted part of the bit, and there is a lot of variation in their sizes.  They seem to be consistently smaller than the size at which they are labled, and the amount that they are off varies some.  However, I also measured them against the Woodcraft metric bit set that I have, and they were pretty close to the same sizes as the Woodcraft bits.


----------



## DocStram (May 17, 2006)

This seems like a really great deal.  I know they're HF ... but, look at all the different sizes and sets. Seems to be worth having as a back up set.

Here's the link:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32928

SELF-CENTERING
Titanium Nitride coated M2 high speed steel. Lasts over six times longer than standard bits. Aggressive split point design prevents skating, allowing easier penetration and better results.

    * 29 fractional bits 1/16'' to 1/2'' by 64ths
    * 26 letter bits A to Z
    * 60 numbered bits 1 to 60 pc.
    * Shipping weight: 7.9 lbs.



ITEM 32928-3VGA

$49.99 Regular Price
$39.99 Sale Price


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 18, 2006)

I have that set Al

It's worth the money


----------



## Monty (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />This seems like a really great deal.  I know they're HF ... but, look at all the different sizes and sets. Seems to be worth having as a back up set.
> 
> Here's the link:
> ...



Al,
I've got that set also. I'm looking for a metric set.


----------



## Thumbs (May 18, 2006)

If you want a set of metric bits from 1.0mm to 13.0mm by 0.5mm, go here.

http://store.drillsandtaps.com/25pimedrset.html

A 25 piece set, for less than $40, of HSS twist drills that come in a steel case. You should be able to easily sharpen these with your DRILL DOCTORs.  I bought a set last year.  FWIW....


----------

